# Re-Entry Permit Application



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

I've search through alot of posts and the internet on this topic but have a few questions if anyone can share their experiences...

I'm Australian and won the DV lottery in 2009. I entered into the US last November 09 but only stayed a week. I came back in March 2010 for 5 days and will be coming back in Sept to apply for a re-entry permit.

My partner (same-sex couple) is getting a work transfer to the US but not for another 1-2 years so this is the main reason I need to apply as we want to stay together. It was supposed to come through anytime now but she has been told she has to wait longer ad it's too good a job to leave. My mum is also quite sick in Australia so I may have to go back there for a few months during this time to look after her so have alot happening.

Questions I have:
1. I'm coming over for a month in Sept and think I should expedite my request so I get biometrics done before I leave but what reasoning will they except for expedition?

2. What shall I put for my reason for applying? Also, what will they except?

3. How long will it take to get the notice letter for biometrics appointment? I know I can try my luck at a walk-in once I get it this but believe you can't do it before you get the letter.

4. I'm printing the application form on A4 (UK) paper size, will this be ok?

5. My US address is in Brooklyn so I think I need to send the application to the Dallas Lockbox?

6. I will leave afterwards and get it sent to the UK Embassy, how do I arrange to pick it up?

Any help appreciated.

Megs


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I will answer what I can. Sorry to hear about your mother. 
You knew you were playing with fire. Let's hope for the best.
Re-entry - get as much information from your mother's physicians explaining the severity of the situation and the necessity of your presence. Good luck!
I will leave the rest to FatBrit who is somewhat MIA.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

mfowler said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've search through alot of posts and the internet on this topic but have a few questions if anyone can share their experiences...
> 
> ...


1.. there is no expiditing 
2. settling affair overseas ...its not important 
3 ..up to 90 days .. to receive a reply..you need the letter
4 should not be a problem 
5 ..look it up ..
6 ..better to have it sent to a US address and then sent onto you


and remember to file your taxes every april ..no matter where you are


----------



## mfowler (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys,

So I went to NYC to apply for my re-entry permit last Sept. I applied by post straight away (9 Sept) and EXPEDITED my application. I decided to see some of the country while waiting for a biometrics appointment so did a 2 week road trip of south-western USA. I had such a great time meeting new people and exploring more.

My appointment letter came the day before I was supposed to go so I quickly flew back to NYC for it. I got the letter around 2 weeks after I applied by post so it was very quick. The appointment (on 24 Sept) was very simple and easy, probably about 20mins in total. I had to take my ID and appointment letter. They gave me a stamp on the letter to say I had attended.

I returned back to London just over a week later (2 Oct). I also filled in the form so I could be updated by text and email. I haven't heard anything yet. I keep checking my case status online by it just says my application was accepted on 13 Sept and a letter sent for fingerprinting. It says 3 months is the average processing time for the I-131 out of Nebraska but it's been nearly 6 months. 

I'm wondering how I get notified other than by email? I asked for it to be sent to the US Embassy in London and the only address on the form was my Brooklyn address so wondering how the contact me to pick it up. I'm also thinking I should make a quick visit to the US soon before my 6 months is up to keep everything in order.

Any advice or insight into the process?? Should I give them a call?

Thanks again,
Megs


----------



## Andresphabian (Jul 3, 2012)

hi megs,

I hope you've been successful with your Re-Entry permit. My family (wife and baby) and i are kinda on the same boat. At the moment we're living in Sydney and My wife's mother has just been diagnosed with Cancer right now and we're having to stay here and look after her and help her go through Chimo. 

We need at least 2 year-re entry permit and was wondering what was to best way to getting this (without breaking the bank with 6-month trips to the US for all 3 of us). We're organising a trip to hawaii as it is the closest U.S Port for 10 days Do you believe that this would be enough for us to get this all sorted. ?? 

Regards,


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

a 131 takes around 90 day to fulfill you need to have biometric done . 
you should not leave until you have it in hand ...

you don't say how long you have been out or if you established domicile


----------



## Andresphabian (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for your answer Davis - I've been out of the u.s since march 2013 now so almost 10 months as my son has Been in and out of hospitals here in Australia all year long 

- were about to go to Hawaii to apply for the re-entry permit and have it expedited. Hopefully, It should only take 15 working days and once you've had the biometrics done you are free to leave the country 

Due to out circumstances we're using an immigration lawyer and she's sending our paperwork over to us here in Australia once it's all done. So fingers crossed!!! 

I wanted to hear from someone with a re-entry permit and their experiences - can you travel back into the us just with your green card ? How many times can you go in and out of the US with this permit? Are there any limitations? 

Many thanks


----------

